# Check points



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I've heard that starting from midnight tonight, there will be police checkpoints all over Cairo. They have announced enforcement of law and order ound: allegedly to curb violence and thuggery


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And we of course believe that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just been pass the local police station and there are at least 20 plain clothed men standing there with the obligatory black leather jacket, lots of young men who are obviously police standing with the, 7 scooters parked outside. I have never seen so many since January


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just been pass the local police station and there are at least 20 plain clothed men standing there with the obligatory black leather jacket, lots of young men who are obviously police standing with the, 7 scooters parked outside. I have never seen so many since January


Calm before the perfect storm?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The signs are not good


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

We were just talking about this yesterday here in gouna. There seems to be an increase in security hovering around on corners, driving around, parked in corners etc. Def much more than normal. They seem to be waiting or preparing it just seemed strange.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets hope our fears are unfounded


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Taxi drivers protest poor security, police negligence*

I think that maybe this has something to do with the extra check points.
"Scores of taxi drivers on Thursday demonstrated in front of the Egyptian Museum at Abdel Moneim al-Riyad square, downtown Cairo, against poor security in the streets, thuggery and car hijacking. They demanded that the Interior Ministry provide them protection.

A taxi driver, Gamal Ahmed Fathy, said his car was hijacked by thugs. When he tried to report the theft to the police, an officer told him he would have to negotiate with the thieves who stole it. He then reached a deal to pay LE30000 to the thugs. However, they took the money without giving him the car, he said.

Mahmoud Hussein said that the Interior Ministry bears responsibility for taxi drivers’ safety on the road, particularly during the night, and recalled that authorities released prisoners during the revolution. “All we demand is that the police assume their role in protecting us as citizens or give us guns to protect ourselves,” he said.

The areas where cars get hijacked and thugs live are known to the police, claims Mohammed Reda Saad, another taxi driver. He says that police refuse to interfere because the thugs are armed."

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/515028:ranger:


----------

